# Rhodes advice please..



## camper8 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi I wondered if anyone could help me?
My husband and I are looking to spend the summer season on the lovely island of Rhodes and have a few questions maybe someone could help us with?
I recently had an ectopic pregnancy therefore would need an ultrasound if we were lucky enough to concieve again to be sure its not ectopic (this is a life threatening condition). What are the facilities like in Rhodes and as a UK citizen (currently living in NZ) would I have to pay, and if so any idea how much?
Secondly, how do we go about renting a property - ideally in the old town or am I just dreaming???
Thirdly I understand a non EU citizen gets a 90 day visa. Do people still hop off to Turkey then come back and get a further 90 days?
Finally we will be travelling with a good friend of ours who happens to be a fantastic midwife. Is anyone looking for a great midwife through the summer? Or is it likely the hospital would have any jobs and what would be the best place to find these?
Thanks folks, much appreciate your time


----------

